# Argh! What did I get my wallet into!?



## Rudyru (Mar 5, 2009)

Alright girls, I just went on a major hosiery splurge...and now I don't know what to do! 

Nylon/Lycra Microfiber Tights - Solid Colors

I bought a huge chunk of these tights (let's just say the only colours I didn't get were the grey/white toned ones), and I really don't know how I'd wear them...so I'm a bit screwed. I'm hoping that you fashion forward gals can help me pair these babies up with something good. 

>_> The only problem is, I be a MAN! Yes, I got the junk in the front. D: However, I will not hesitate to tuck to make a look work! xD


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 5, 2009)

I would wear it them with a tunic or a long shirt long enough to cover your butt and whatever shoes u prefer..they are really cute.


----------



## ashleydawn (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree with the tunic suggestion! Or I'd wear them with a micro-mini skirt! Since they seem pretty thick and opaque you wouldn't have to worry about flashing anyone when wearing something pretty short. lol. Or I would even wear them with some short shorts!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 5, 2009)

I would rock them with a mini skirt!!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 5, 2009)

Black Shorts definately would look hot


----------



## Rudyru (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blueeyesangel18* 

 
_Black Shorts definately would look hot_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asela88* 

 
_I would wear it them with a tunic or a long shirt long enough to cover your butt and whatever shoes u prefer..they are really cute._

 
These two by far are my favourites. They'll definitely accentuate the tights without making me look like a complete tranny.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 16, 2009)

Get some cute shorts, or even a funky dress or tunic. I love the idea of those with...
























And accessorize!


----------

